# Carpenter/Joiner/staircase supplier in central Portugal



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Good evening
Just wondering if anyone can recommend a carpenter/joiner in central Portugal or a company who build/sell staircases. Our house is near Tomar.
Thank-you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's one on the Ansaio Industrial Zone but others might be able to suggest one a little closer to you.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank-you Steve, you mentioned them before IIRC - I am trying to get in touch with them. I have also tried the company in Pombal but no reply to emails and language barrier on phone has so far made communication impossible. I will keep at it.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The Portuguese don't often reply to emails but I'll be going past there later this week so will try to drop in & kak them out for you.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

That would be amazing. My emails are pinging back to me- the email address I have found online for them just does not work. If you could possibly get their details for me or give them my email that could be a start. If they have an English speaker there - the phone number would be useful as well. I am very grateful - if you can help at all.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll do my best. LOL


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank-you and sorry- reading back it looks like I have given you a wish list!!!! Any contact info will be great if you are able to get it.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bad news..... I went there twice today and a company vehicle is parked in the compound, the place is locked up tight and there are for sale signs plastered everywhere so it looks like they've gone out of business I'm afraid.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh what a shame. Thank-you so, so much for taking the time to have a look for me. Back to the drawing board!!!!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Try this place near Tomar, drive in and ask them for information as they supply a lot of local builders and us.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...m2!3m1!1s0xd187bf61ddcb519:0x4325d825048a32d2

We had ours made by the local wood yard near Cabaços, they just came, chatted, measured the existing rotten one, cut the wood and delivered it and we slotted it together.


----------

